# Not a pack dog..



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't know if I should be worried about this or not..

Hercules is 3 now and has always loved meeting/playing with other dogs. He's always been cautious to approach but once he's worked out it's a friendly playful dog he's all puppy dancing and bouncing etc etc.

I've noticed over the last 6-8 months, while he's still playful one-on-one with a dog, if there's more than one other dog, he won't join in. This is even if he knows the other dogs. He will stand back and lean against my leg or one of the other dog owners' legs and watch. Sometimes he whines although he never looks particularly frightened, tail/head is up etc. But a few of the other owners have asked what's wrong with him!

The exception to this is at puppy class (yes he still goes, even though he's 3!) where he's known most of the other dogs there for a couple of years. But even there he seems to be more into playing with the people than the dogs.

He's also got a bit less tolerant of very boisterous in your face dogs and will give them a correction (high pitched bark) if they are trying to wrestle him and he's not in the mood. There's a new, super energetic puppy there that always follows him around and previously H would have loved him, but now he'll only play with him for a bit and then tell him off. The puppy owner didn't mind and she said H was behaving appropriately (she is a dog trainer herself) but a couple of people at the class said he was turning 'nasty.'

Sorry about the long post. I just wasn't sure if this was normal as he gets older? He's always been so playful/friendly and I don't want him to a) become fear aggressive or b) miss out on the fun he used to enjoy with his dog friends due to being stand offish!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HB - normal as it gets - PIKE turning 7yrs old - still loves 2 play with pups - he sets the time line - 4 those of us that have grandchildren - we understand - when enough is enough - we hand them back 2 the parents - tail up - alert - telling you or a friend - LOOKS LIKE FUN - just not right now !!!!! our V's change everyday - up 2 us - 2 keep up with them !!!!!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

My Gibson was like that exactly, and he saw a lot of dogs daily.

If it were one on one, he was pretty good and would play. But if there were 2 or more dogs (all friendly) he would stand by me. Even with prodding he was not interested in playing.

He had a few good friends he would play with often, but again, if we met any other dogs he was by my side.

I wouldnt worry.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

My 2 year old Oscar is exactly the same, I wouldn't worry about it. I was a bit concerned at first but realised its just his way. Although he can get quite vocal if another dog won't leave him alone when he has had enough, he isn't 'nasty' in the slightest, just being a dog! I wouldn't change him for the world


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Hercules really IS a pack dog... He just sees human beings as his real pack.


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Chilli is the same at 15 months, isn't really into playing when we're at a viz whizz, he'll follow people and join in momentarily and then come back looking for me. However when I took him on a photoshoot with another V they would not stop wrestling to the point that I had to get him on the lead to shoot the dog I was meant to...
Tbh I'm exactly the same, I groups of people I go reserved, quiet and prefer to listen to other people but 1 on 1 I'm chatty.

I guess you could try getting him involved by acting weird and excited and see if he'll become more relaxed in groups of dogs if you are. Maybe he's worried about losing you or just protect you from all the zoomies knocking you over :


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!




mswhipple said:


> I think Hercules really IS a pack dog... He just sees human beings as his real pack.


I never thought of it that way before   He has become quite a lot more attached to us over the last few months, which is nice, he used to be quite aloof/independent and not very 'velcro' at all! I wouldn't change him for the world, he's a lovely gentle boy. 

BTW only just learned how to use the quote button after being on this forum for 3y!!


----------

